# Colour and markings ?



## Emilie (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi can anyone tell me what my mouse is classed as in colour and markings please ? I'm new and don't know any of the technical terms. I think he might be chocolate ?? Thank you


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A pied chocolate tan


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

WoodWitch said:


> A pied chocolate tan


i agree, the tan you can see in the first picture


----------



## Emilie (Mar 14, 2014)

WoodWitch said:


> A pied chocolate tan


Thank you for the quick reply. I feel much better knowing but what does pied mean ?  feeling such the novices now.


----------



## Emilie (Mar 14, 2014)

Pied means coloured and white I think now


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Emilie said:


> Pied means coloured and white I think now


yes pied is the white markings


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hy Emilie pied means half white and half another colour. Nt always exactly half but we call them pied


----------



## Emilie (Mar 14, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Hy Emilie pied means half white and half another colour. Nt always exactly half but we call them pied


That makes sense, i'm glad I know now. I'm learning so much on this site


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

No problem! Here to help


----------

